# Some favorite non-app programs



## Tom Young (Sep 8, 2013)

Because I don't commonly use my phone or tablet, I enjoy trying out and finding desktop/laptop programs that work for me.  Since I'm vested in Google Chrome, many of these, but not all, are Google based.  Here's a listing, with no links (you can find w/Google) and some brief comments on why I like them.  All Free.

Gmail... though they made their first big mistake in the Compose Mail part. Yikes... arrogance in the face of hate!

Readability - Easy, quick, efficient... eliminates ads auto scrolls nicely and beautiful simple interface  100%.  My MOST favorite, MOST used program.

Google Voice Search IMO... better than Dragon.  am learning to use in lieu of keyboard.  Also use for dictation.

Hostman- Simple... removes all ads, but must keep in systems tray to "allow" the ads you want to see.

Process Explorer-  for finding browsing trouble spots.

Auslogic Defraggler - fastest, easiest to do 

Malwarebytes - IMO best for malware and other bad stuff. 

Google Text to Speech - I was stunned with the program.  Reads any text with incredible normal expressive speech.  It's an extension.  I use it with Gutenberg books. 

Wordweb - It lives in my system tray.  Spelling, definition, and internet lookup.  

CCleaner - for all browsers, Windows, and Registry... 

SIW- System Information for Windows... was free, but may be pay.  Great analysis and total system overview. 

.... for starters... 

yours?


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 8, 2013)

_*Tom i use Chrome and Gmail as well, click on compose and down at the bottom right to the right of the trash bin is an arrowclick on it for the menu and select Default to full screen , and when you use it in future it will be the large compose screen.*_


----------



## That Guy (Sep 8, 2013)

My favorite is the On/Off option...


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 8, 2013)

Copy that, the more I learn the less I know about computers.  I get into more trouble than Indiana Jones trying to rejig anything so I just leave em alone until the whole thing drowns then take it to the guru to fix.

I run Glary utilities now and then to clean up the rubbish, that's about it.

.... while we're here, Kaspersky is running out of time is it worth renewing or is MS Security or whatever it's called good enough?
Used to use that with no problems but this one came with Kaspersky.


----------



## Michael. (Sep 9, 2013)

*.

Many people use Avast or AVG and they are both free Anti-Virus Software.

I have used Avast on one of our laptops and it is very easy to download and install

Avast Free
http://tinyurl.com/okuqtk3

**
AVG Free
http://tinyurl.com/ohjvgqj

.*


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 9, 2013)

_*Microsoft Security Essentials is doing fine for me Di, runs in the background and it doesn't take up a huge amount of space on my PC, and it's free.*_


----------



## Tom Young (Sep 9, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _*Microsoft Security Essentials is doing fine for me Di, runs in the background and it doesn't take up a huge amount of space on my PC, and it's free.*_



+1 ...with older computers, the first 10 minutes might run about 10% slow, as updates load automatically... Have used this since it came out in 2009, and never a serious problem.


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 9, 2013)

_That's good to hear Tom, i did a lot of research on it before i installed it on mine, after chatting with some guys who are IT specialists who use it themselves i decided to take the plunge, so far i am happy with it_


----------



## terra (Sep 10, 2013)

I use Avast free antivirus.... during the past couple of years, it's only caught the odd virus trying to sneak in.  About once per month, I run a quick scan with it... usually with no results.

Yesterday, for the first time ever, I ran a full scan with it.... it weeded out a few straggler virus that were hiding.
  The Avast report suggested that I do a boot-time scan just to ensure that all was well.  It took about three hours to complete, but wow, it caught and quarantined about 50 viruses *(win32 downloader - TPG) and (NSIS: oneclick - Z PUP)* that were hiding in the "download" area of "My Documents".  
Mostly not too harmful but nuisance anyway.
One of them was in the PayPal file and was labelled *"Bankfraud something or other"*.  It too was quarantined.

My advice ?... run a FULL scan every now and again.  Sure, it's slow but can sometimes work in your favour.


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 10, 2013)

_*Yes sir*_

 
_*Good advice Terra*_


----------



## terra (Sep 10, 2013)

....at ease Jillaroo !... dismissed !


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 10, 2013)

_Yes *Sir*_


----------

